# Onion (TOR) Browser for FreeBSD 11.2



## rraj (Feb 14, 2019)

Hi

The tor browser from: https://www.torproject.org/dist/torbrowser/8.0.6/tor-browser-linux64-8.0.6_en-US.tar.xz, gives _error_ when i try to run (as a non-root user-account)!

When checked with them, they said: "There is no Tor Browser for FreeBSD at the moment".

Are there any other _Onion Web Browsers_ (similar to TOR) available that are compatible with FreeBSD 11.2? OR, Any plans to build these by FreeBSD Development Community ?

Thanks
Ravi


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Feb 15, 2019)

People here run tor. I installed and ran tor, briefly, a few months ago without issue. So I don't understand why you aren't able to.

Did you just extract that tar file and use that? Why didn't you install it from ports security/tor?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 15, 2019)

We have all the tools you need, the "torbrowser" is nothing more than a convenient package containing security/tor, www/privoxy and www/firefox.


----------



## rraj (Feb 23, 2019)

drhowarddrfine said:


> People here run tor. I installed and ran tor, briefly, a few months ago without issue. So I don't understand why you aren't able to.
> 
> Did you just extract that tar file and use that? Why didn't you install it from ports security/tor?


Hi

Sorry for the confusion! The error screen-shot trying to install from file: tor-browser-linux64-8.0.6_en-US.tar.xz,  is attached with the reply.

Further, I tried to install from tar file, from instructions as given on: https://www.torproject.org/docs/tor-doc-unix.html.en! The  command returns following:

```
root@localhost:/usr/local # tor
Feb 23 15:14:49.405 [notice] Tor 0.3.5.8 running on FreeBSD with Libevent 2.1.8-stable, OpenSSL 1.0.2o-freebsd, Zlib 1.2.11, Liblzma 5.2.3, and Libzstd 1.3.8.
Feb 23 15:14:49.405 [notice] Tor can't help you if you use it wrong! Learn how to be safe at [URL]https://www.torproject.org/download/download#warning[/URL]
Feb 23 15:14:49.478 [notice] Read configuration file "/usr/local/etc/tor/torrc".
Feb 23 15:14:49.485 [warn] Failed to parse/validate config: Unknown option 'usr/local/var/log/tor/'.  Failing.
Feb 23 15:14:49.485 [err] Reading config failed--see warnings above.
```

Thanks
Ravi


----------



## michael_hackson (Feb 23, 2019)

Try: Thread how-to-install-tor-browser-in-freebsd.61011


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Feb 23, 2019)

rraj You didn't answer any of my questions.


----------



## gnath (Feb 23, 2019)

rraj said:


> Any plans to build these by FreeBSD


drhowarddrfine & others have answered in their post. Try the same & come up if there is any issue. Install the package and use that as normal user. 
Use 'code' under insert menu for any output massage.


----------

